# family dollar store



## BCEI (May 5, 2015)

has anyone bid a new store for family dollar?


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Search is your friend, it's been asked recently.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

sarness said:


> Search is your friend, it's been asked recently.


search is not your friend.... "electriciantalk:dollar store" is


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Ive worked on quite a few of the remodels. I would assume they are looking to keep them all uniform. What kind of info do you need?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sarness said:


> Search is your friend, it's been asked recently.





Mshow1323 said:


> search is not your friend.... "electriciantalk:dollar store" is


That's because it's the same person asking.

Please respond here.


----------

